# Hallow Xmas music???



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Christmas songs played in minor and diminished , sounds sooo cool.

http://pandasmash.com/index.php?page=epi&epi_id=81

check it out!!!!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

The Haunted Mansion "Scarols" are really awesome...also the album "Scary Little Christmas" too is great, I have the Haunted Mansion Holiday CD, and a friend had the "Scary Little Christmas" CD...honestly, both well worth the price


----------

